# Junior Apprentice



## Duster Buster (Nov 1, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

The boy that was the project manager for the boys is doing my head in a bit.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ooh I just watched it ( sky + ) - Love love Love The Apprentice, Oh the poor boys, 
and wasnt zoie amazing! 
amazing attitudes from all 10 considering their ages! great so far, 
just missing Adrian Childs on bbc 2 now for the extra titbits!  

so I dont spoil it I will hold off saying who lost/got fired 
yay anymore aprentice followers  if so post!!!


----------



## Rhib (Jun 6, 2006)

I LOVE the apprentice! Before I had Seren my boss always told me I would do well on there (not sure if he just wanted shot of me mind!!   ) I would love to but I could NEVER be away from Seren over night let alone weeks! 

I thought they were fab for their ages and showed good initiative but I thought the girls really shone tonight. Looking forward to getting to know them all. I miss Adrian Chiles too   it is a shame there is no The Apprentice Fired this year   I used to love that.

Rhian x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

My step son auditioned for this months ago - it was hugely hush-hush, we weren't even allowed to discuss it with family!! (in fact even i wasn't really supposed to know!)

he got to about the 3rd round and sadly didn't get selected into the final 10.  I think he was gutted watching it last night!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry but the one with the red lippy is really annoying me...


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

It's the way she rolled her eyes that got me.....  

Loving the programme though and can't wait for tonights...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I just watched it on iplayer- I noticed Zoe with the red lipstick has appalling nail polish and bitten nails for someone so vain!
I think I like the kids more than the adult one


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Felt really sorry for the poor lad sent home because he was poorly.

It's going to be all girls soon, isn't it?!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

sallywags said:


> Felt really sorry for the poor lad sent home because he was poorly.


Me too!

Anyone got a favourite to win yet 
I am liking Kirsty, Arjun and the other girl whos name escapes me! long dark hair wears glasses sometimes. . . EMMA !!
and I think Tim's days are numbered!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> I just watched it on iplayer- I noticed Zoe with the red lipstick has appalling nail polish and bitten nails for someone so vain!
> I think I like the kids more than the adult one


I noticed that too - obviously not quite so sure of herself as she'd have everyone believe! To be fair to her though I thought she did quite well and wasn't afraid to get stuck in as PM. They are all pretty amazing for their ages but some are just a little too big for their boots! Arjun for us though so far...


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

***** Episode 5 Spoiler *****





    He fired Emma and not Zoe


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not sure if your aware but the final was on last night!! 
If it hadn't of been for sky+ series link we would have missed it!

Thankfully you can watch it on the iplayer if you have missed it


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh yes, am aware but I never get to watch anything live as it were, everything gets recorded, I just assume it's the same for everyone!! Take episode 5, it's taken me three nights to finally finish watching it    

The good thing is that I don't now have to wait to see the final, I can watch that tonight .... and tomorrow night .... and all over the w/e


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I have only just watched the final. Think they all did brilliantly, especially for their ages. Nice to see some positive stuff on tv about teenagers


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Just finished watching it too - I'm glad the winner won and glad about the runner up too


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I've just finished watching it too.... I'm glad the team that won, won!  I'm not glad that the overall winner won, I would have preferred the runner up too!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't really be subtle in saying this but put it this way - I'm just glad the red lippy one didn't win


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> I can't really be subtle in saying this but put it this way - I'm just glad the red lippy one didn't win


Oh yes, you'll get no arguements from me on that one... wasn't she so awful. Definately only ever in it for herself, never any team work. So so false!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Sue MJ said:


> ❁BG2007❁ said:
> 
> 
> > I can't really be subtle in saying this but put it this way - I'm just glad the red lippy one didn't win
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah I couldn't stand her! 
I wanted Tim to win as I felt he would benefit most the money and had all the ideas in the final. I felt Arjun would manage with out it and be sucessful anyway


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

slinkyfish said:


> I wanted Tim to win as I felt he would benefit most the money and had all the ideas in the final. I felt Arjun would manage with out it and be sucessful anyway


That's what I felt too - so when Old Al said he was sure the runner up would be OK without this, I was certain he was going to pick Tim, as Arjun will do OK for himself.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Sue MJ said:


> slinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted Tim to win as I felt he would benefit most the money and had all the ideas in the final. I felt Arjun would manage with out it and be sucessful anyway
> ...


I thought the same! I was so surprised when he then said Arjun!!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

makes me wonder if he was going to say Tim and then had a last second change of heart.


----------

